# What Did You Get For Christmas?



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Merry Christmas to all.

What machine/tool/equipment gifts did you get for Christmas?
Here's my presents...The 5/8" clamping set is for my milling machine. and the 1/2" clamping set is for my Kamakura rotating table.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 25, 2014)

As a collector of antique tools I was excited to receive a N.O.S. Dayton Tool Company hay fork with it's original paper labels and 75 cent price tag intact. I can't find much about the Dayton Tool Company on the net other than it was incorporated in 1918. Nothing about it in the EAIA directory either.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 25, 2014)

￼I got a pair of mini drones for my 37YO son and I to play with.  These are cheap fun and simply a blast to play with. Check YTube.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 25, 2014)

My most awesome wife got me some perfect stuff. 6in chuck, noga, a nice dead center, counter sink, bandsaw blade and some gloves.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 25, 2014)

SWMBO approved the purchase of this:



Quantity 5, 1/4" toolbits, and Ten (10) blank arbors for my Taig lathe. )

She also just okayed the purchase of an MT2 to 3/4x16 arbor that'll let me use my Taig tooling on the Atlas horizontal mill.  

And not only that, I got *SHOP TIME!* today!  She looked right at me and said, "I have to watch this Netflix disc so I can send it back.  You won't be interested in it.  Go play in your 'shop'."  

I love my wife.  She tolerates me. :lmao:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2014)

I never get tools for gifts.....I got an Amazon Fire TV. I don't watch TV much anymore & having access to Prime for free makes this thing perfect for me, I like it a lot. The voice search works really well & the youtube app works much better than on my bluray player.


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 25, 2014)

Got a total surprise from my wife! She new I was upset for the last 4 months after having to put my dog down so she got me my new best friend. Luke


----------



## autonoz (Dec 25, 2014)

Quick detach kit for my Harley


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 25, 2014)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Andre (Dec 26, 2014)

Igaging 24" and 12" scale to add a DRO to my mill. I had no idea they were that capable, I thought they were just readouts, but can be preset with numbers, metric, fraction, and my favorite the ABS function. Also a 3 phase motor and RPC kit to power up my surface grinder. Sparks ahoy )


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa put a deposit on a new 1340GT lathe for me. )


----------



## coolidge (Dec 26, 2014)

I got this Bison SetTru 6" forged steel 6 jaw chuck and D1-5 backing plate. FORGED that's my new favorite word.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 26, 2014)

i got olives ... three containers of yummy tasty fresh olive goodness . i love olives it took a whole bunch of self control to not eat them till i got sick . 

i am also getting the grab bag from ulma doctor .. i cant wait to see whats inside . 


i havent bought my own gift yet .... but i found a cheap  69/71,  .41 swiss vetrelli rifle for sale on a local trading site that i am going to look at later today . 
i also plan on getting a few odds and ends i need ... a wiggler for one and maybe a few other odds and ends , but i think they will wait till after the first of the year .


----------



## Henrymac (Dec 26, 2014)

*So what did you get for Christmas?*

Not sure this is the right forum but anyway - I got spillproof oil containers from McMaster Carr. I asked for one and was given six! Two of each color. I now have a lifetime supply!!  So what did you guys get?:rubbinghands:


----------



## road (Dec 26, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> My most awesome wife got me some perfect stuff. 6in chuck, noga, a nice dead center, counter sink, bandsaw blade and some gloves.



Nice !  

Does your wife have a sister ?   


my gift for myself is a new 3" 4 jaw independent from Accusize


----------



## road (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: So what did you get for Christmas?*

duplicated thread...


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

She does in fact have a sister. I can assure you, I got the better end of that family ahahahaha

I need a decent 4 jaw now





road said:


> Nice !
> 
> Does your wife have a sister ?
> 
> ...


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 26, 2014)

black and blue hip  she said I crashed threw the shower glass door  busted glass and all  and she said my youngest boy chucked up the other bathroom  mad momma
we are both grounded :: funny how women drill the past like fish in my pockets 35yrs ago when I walked off a boat deep six


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a few items that are useful. A nice rubber floor mat from Menards, (actually 2) and a seven piece carbide tool set from Grizzly.


----------



## sk1nner (Dec 26, 2014)

Nothing to do with machining.   I got venison, hard cider, and rc toys. Best gift though was watching my daughter scream of happiness as she opened her princess stuff.  :thumbsup:


----------



## barlow l (Dec 26, 2014)

I got new socks, long johns, the best home cooked meal a country boy could want, all my family over. Had a great time, no drama and no shoes in the house. *Yelp, all the good stuff*. 

All the other crap I just buy when I need it or when the opportunity presents it's self.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 26, 2014)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## alloy (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought myself early presents, a Milwaukee deep cut portable band saw and a craftsman top tool chest.

My GF's son is coming down for the weekend and when he walks in he will find this.  Got him an oxy/acetylene setup also, but I think the welder is enough under the tree 

He just graduated from welding school. I'm trying to help him get started in a small business.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 26, 2014)

DRO for my lathe   Link to POTD if interested - http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...our-Shop-Today?p=252542&viewfull=1#post252542


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 26, 2014)

i got this....
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/4812864397.html


i pick it up tomorrow afternoon!!!

:notthis:


----------



## coolidge (Dec 26, 2014)

Cheeseking said:


> DRO for my lathe



I have the same DRO, Christmas was like yesterday how did you install that in only 1 day? :yikes: cheeseking is a DRO Jedi Knight or something.


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: So what did you get for Christmas?*



Henrymac said:


> Not sure this is the right forum but anyway - I got spillproof oil containers from McMaster Carr. I asked for one and was given six! Two of each color. I now have a lifetime supply!!  So what did you guys get?:rubbinghands:



In case anyone else wondered, I think these are what Henrymac got;  http://www.mcmaster.com/#spill-control-oil-containers/=v72e3c


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> black and blue hip  she said I crashed threw the shower glass door  busted glass and all  and she said my youngest boy chucked up the other bathroom  mad momma
> we are both grounded :: funny how women drill the past like fish in my pockets 35yrs ago when I walked off a boat deep six



Were intoxicating substances involved in any of those events?

PS: Two words, Capitalization & Punctuation  :yourewelcome:


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not shop related, but I got weather tech floor mats for my JEEP and a new recliner from my wife. 

I bought myself a new drillpress.

Chris


----------



## uncle harry (Dec 26, 2014)

I gave a D1-4 5c collet chuck to my Harrison M300 lathe. (She's not awake yet but come warmer weather she'll get CPR)

My GF gifted two Ebay PayPal credit cards to me. Oh the temptation !


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

I got (myself) a Makita 4" angle grinder kit (GA4030K) for $50 at Home Depot.

I'm working on a project where my larger angle grinders won't fit and a die grinder is too slow. The 4" worked fine.

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=GA4030K


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

My 4.5 dewalt is by far the most universal tool in my shop. It grinds, cuts, sands, buffs, notches, de burrs, wire wheel, etc etc. It's sharpened more drill bits then a few as well


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a 17 inch Grizzly metal / wood variable speed band saw.  got it about a month ago from my wife but it was for Christmas - How did she know what I wanted. (I placed a catalog page in her cookbook, reading material, bathroom, kitchen; just like Ralphie did for his Red Rider Range Model 200 shot BB gun with the compass in the stock).  It worked!


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife asked what I wanted so I circled everything in the enco add that I wanted. I like getting exactly what was asked of me and it's a real joy to open up exactly what you asked for. Be it cheap or expensive is no never mind


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> My wife asked what I wanted so I circled everything in the enco add that I wanted. I like getting exactly what was asked of me and it's a real joy to open up exactly what you asked for. Be it cheap or expensive is no never mind



Perfect! Back in the day, when our personal economies were more robust, I would take an SPI catalog and place a yellow sticky w/ part number on each page for a wide range of $$$. Exactly as you said, whether $7.50 or $750, it was something that I really wanted and appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 26, 2014)

coolidge said:


> I have the same DRO, Christmas was like yesterday how did you install that in only 1 day? :yikes: cheeseking is a DRO Jedi Knight or something.


LoL-Naw man it came early on 12/9!!  Wrapping up display mounting and cable management just today.  Spent many hrs on it for sure.


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 27, 2014)

Wife gave me a 20 piece 2 and 4 flute end mill set, a digital depth gauge and  laser tachometer!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamban (Dec 27, 2014)

Our daughter came home for Christmas with our Christmas presents, and my share of the bounty; a wall clock with days on the dial since I tell them since retiring I lost track of the days of the week, and a Hero3 video camera, including a clamp on flex mount, so I can record my projects in the garage. 

And for the wife and me, we got lovely T-shirts sporting George Washington University - she got accepted for night time graduate school while maintaining her full time job. Certainly the news about her acceptance to grad school is the best present.


----------



## compsurge (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a right hand 1/2" insert holder from latheinserts.com. No inserts (whoops - next time I'll make sure those links have plenty of white space between them:lmao.

And enough cookies and homemade treats to last at least a few weeks 

OH. And I finally got my 3D printer delivered (I was a Kickstarter backer... 12 months late) and it's amazing. It is an excellent piece of engineering. It exudes quality and the attention to detail just shows how much care the team put into its design. It is an outstanding value for money. It is so much fun to assemble it and I would recommend it to anyone who appreciates fine engineering.


----------



## geryuri2 (Dec 27, 2014)

I got cash to by insert threading tools!  KBC here I come


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a set of hex 5C collets from 3/8"-3/4" by 16ths.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Santa (Coolidge waves goodbye to Santa)...pics tomorrow!


----------



## bosephus (Dec 28, 2014)

well here is my christmas present , i probably shouldn't have bought it i surely could have better spent the money elsewhere . but it was rather cheap 
and i freely admit it ... i have a problem .

a swiss model 69-71 .41 caliber veterlli rifle ... it isnt in to bad a shape for being 140 odd years old , bore is still bright and shiny and except for the butt plate all the metal is rust and pit free . it should make a fine shooter . 

first on the list will be to convert it from a rim fire to a center fire , a fairly simple operation . and then to make some cases for it . eventualy if i can round up the needed tooling i'd like to make a bullet mold for it .
if i feel ambitious enough to do the conversion this week i will start a thread .

anyhoo a couple pics


----------



## ogberi (Dec 28, 2014)

That is an interesting rifle.  Don't think I've ever seen one before, and only heard the name once or twice.  

It looks like it'll definitely reach out and touch something.   I'm interested to see the conversion and see a video of it firing.  I'm dang interested in how accurate it is.  

I suppose it is a vintage, import "High Velocity Remote Hole Punch." :lmao:


----------



## bosephus (Dec 28, 2014)

the veterlli was the first issued bolt action repeating military rifle , tube fed with an elevator borrowed from a henry rifle , quite advanced for its time . 
original ammo was black powder of course , it used a heeled bullet ( think .22) that weighed 330 grains and i think the velocity was around 1300 fps .

a pretty neat old rifle , i wont say they are all that rare or uncommon as the swiss made a bunch of them and you could still get the rimfire ammo up till about the late 1940's .... converting the bolt is rather simple and making cases is a bit of work but not overly complicated . 

i dug threw my cartridge collection and i happened to actually have an original round , here it is next to a 45-70 as a comparison


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2014)

Congratulations on the Vertelli !!!
:thumbzup3:

i have not filled that slot, yet.

mike)


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i got this....
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/4812864397.html
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, can't believe you got that! I've been seeing that in my search tempest CL searches for ages, price has dropped allot. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow Ulma I missed that. Thats freaking awesome. For 250 bucks, shoot I'd buy it just to look at. Any work is just gravy on the taters.


----------



## road (Dec 29, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i got this....
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/4812864397.html
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!  .  are you going to refurbish or restore it ?    

"jawdrop::greenwithenvy:


----------



## HMF (Dec 30, 2014)

Not really machinist related, but ...
I got a Dell venue pro 8 tablet so I can watch machinist videos and surf in any wi-fi environment.


----------



## jd72cv11 (Dec 30, 2014)

I got this in/outside threading tool. Mom likes it when I do her shopping for her ;-)





and I picked this one up for myself





Ought to keep me busy for a while...


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 30, 2014)

I did not get any new tools etc.

What I got is priceless, my father made it through the last year and these holidays after the lost of Mom last year on the 14th of December. He is 83 and still not too bad but he now needs more help and we are likely to close the house and move him into a facility that many of his friends have gone to.
What more do you need?
Pierre


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 30, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Thanks Santa (Coolidge waves goodbye to Santa)...pics tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 90787



You went from a F150 to a Ram?  Me thinks the Dr. has your meds screwed up.


----------



## David S (Dec 30, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> You went from a F150 to a Ram?  Me thinks the Dr. has your meds screwed up.




Perhaps he isn't into aluminum?

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 31, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> Wow, can't believe you got that! I've been seeing that in my search tempest CL searches for ages, price has dropped allot. What are you going to do with it?



Thanks Matt,
i'm gonna run it and see how she operates, then ill do some biax scraping.
i bought it as a cadaver- not spending a lot- in case i kill the patient:jester:

i'm not exactly sure what i will use it for yet, i'm still at the infatuation stage...

mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 31, 2014)

road said:


> Wow!  .  are you going to refurbish or restore it ?
> 
> "jawdrop::greenwithenvy:



not sure at this point i'll do some indicating and see where her weak spot is...
thanks for reading.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 31, 2014)

Machine videos accounts for more then half my machinist education. I say that counts brother ahahaha





Nels said:


> Not really machinist related, but ...
> I got a Dell venue pro 8 tablet so I can watch machinist videos and surf in any wi-fi environment.


----------

